# wie illustriere ich comic.......?



## aspirato (11. Juni 2004)

Ich möchte für ein projekt Menschen in einem comic stil illustrieren. Gibt es dazu ein bestimmtes Programm dass es vielleicht vereinfacht, sowie poser 3d figuren erstellt auch sowas für vektorgrafik in 2d? Oder muss ich alles selber  in Freehand zeichen?
Hab hier einen link wie ich mir den stil so vorstelle!

http://www.schoeps-design.de/illu.jpg

Vielen Dank
MfG


----------



## megabit (11. Juni 2004)

Ein paar von den Bildern sind von Jason Brooks.

Wenn es ein Programm dafür gäbe, dass auf Knopfdruck diese Grafiken ausspuckt würde er kein Bild mehr verkaufen.

Wenn es etwas weniger aufwendig sein soll kannst du mit Coral Trace Fotos vektorisieren lassen (Bei mir kommt aber nie das gewünschte heraus) oder mit Flash (Bitmap nachzeichnen).

Verfeinern musste das dann aber auf jeden Fall noch in Illustartor o.ä.

Ist ne riesen fummelei.


----------



## paleface (11. Juni 2004)

Eine möglichkeit wäre es die Bilder in Flash (falls du das hast) zu laden und Bitmap nachziehen...oder so ähnlich...zu benutzen.
Da werden die Dominieren Farben ,glaub ich, nachgezogen..sieht jedenfalls ganz cool aus.
Dort kannman glaub ich auch die Lienenstärke bestimmen.
Ausserdem hast du dein Bild dann als Vektor....
Mustdumal schauen ob die das Nüzt...


----------



## aspirato (11. Juni 2004)

ok, das nachzeichnen in flash ist ja das selbe wie im freehand, da hab ich ja sogar noch mehr möglichkeiten. aber das ist natürlich auch nicht der effekt den ich haben will.  Dieses Coral trace kenne ich nicht, aber das wird ja sicher ähnlich funktionieren, oder?
Hatte nur gedacht dass es da vielleicht was für gibt, da ja fast jeder club schon mit dieser bilderwelt für jeden kleinsten flyer arbeitet. hätt ich nicht gedacht  das die so einen aufwand betreiben und es selbst zeichnen lassen.
Aber danke für die Tipps
SG


----------

